# In Case Anyone Cares



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

As many of you know I retired a few months ago and moved from Idaho to Costa Rica. I lived there in the past with my wife, a native of Costa Rica. We have a couple of businesses near Tamarindo beach.

It's been wild and crazy since I got here in May. We opened a new convenience store and I moved from the beach house. The beach areas are great for business but I hate the year round heat and humidity. My Dutchies didn't care for it much either.

I'm familiar with most areas of this small country. I relocated to a beautiful, very remote, much cooler mountaintop, tiny pueblo towards the end of a dirt road. 

There are no tourists, virtually no Gringos, no drugs or crime. There is maybe 6 people with internet, 20 with phones, 20 with cars, 50 with TV and maybe 5 with hot water. I'm talking remote old time Costa Rica in a town of maybe 200 people. It took me over 3 months to get telephone and internet service here and that was doing good and working with "connections" my wife had.

The "locals" are wonderful and I often have a bunch of local kids here watching my satellite TV, a rare treat here. The town consists of a Catholic church, pulperia (convenience store) - bar, a small open air restaurant open Saturday and Sunday and a soccer field.

Police roll through town maybe once a week. The rest of the time everyone takes care of everyone else. Some druggies tried to move to town last year. The local men got together a paid them a night time visit. They were gone the next day.

My Dutchies are much happier in the cooler climate and very well known here. Different than the US, nobody tries to pet what the locals call attack dogs. The female has mellowed a bit but is still a terror on paws. My surprise is the male. He is no longer a social butterfly. That plane trip plus maturity changed him. He isn't quite like the female but doesn't take any shit even from me. If he doesn't think I'm being fair with him he definitely lets me know about it. The female is much softer with me.

There is no dogs sports on C.R. I do all my own obedience. I have a sleeve but have not found a local with the guts to put it on. I put it on myself once in a while to give them a bite (not a ideal situation to say the least).


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats sounds like you made good life


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Congrats sounds like you made good life


Thanks Mike. It certainly isn't for everybody but i always liked being far back and remote. Most Gringos here want at least some exposure to their own kind. When I miss that I head over to the beach area where our businesses are and spend the day. There is lots of English spoken and Gringos there. Other than that I do fine with my totally "butchered" Spanish.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I care

Good to see you back Lee


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I care
> 
> Good to see you back Lee


Thanks! I didn't realize how much the internet was a part of my daily life until I didn't have it. :-k


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update Lee. Glad to hear you don't have to deal with heat and humidity. UGH! Your place sounds fantastic.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michele McAtee said:


> Thanks for the update Lee. Glad to hear you don't have to deal with heat and humidity. UGH! Your place sounds fantastic.


We are 6 or 7 degrees north of the equator or something like that. Many love the beach areas. I will take the cool mountains anytime. I was surprised that the dogs hated the heat too. They got to the mountains and immediately started playing again.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Some druggies tried to move to town last year. The local men got together a paid them a night time visit. They were gone the next day.
> 
> .



Nice. Did you give your babies some real life training? Who's gonna tell on you?\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Nice. Did you give your babies some real life training? Who's gonna tell on you?\\/


I call it jungle law. I lived in 2 places over the years here where local police presence was almost nonexistent.
The locals deal out their own kind of justice.

Even where there is presence the local police are poorly trained, afraid of the bad guys and/or corrupt.

I get stopped occasionally for speeding. No problem! I hand them my drivers license, passport and 10 bucks. It has not failed yet.

My wife is a native and it pisses her of to no end that I do that rather than take the ticket. I understand her point but WTF. A ticket is a hassle and 20 bucks.

Part of the problem is police here earn $200 per month. That's very poor pay even by local standards.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I saw the same thing when I'd go to Mexico, bass fishing. They'd stop us on the road, ask where we were going, I'd ask if there was a road tax, it was always 10 bucks, and we'd proceed. 

Sounds like you have a really neat place. Hope you really enjoy it.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Part of the problem is police here earn $200 per month. That's very poor pay even by local standards.



I've been talking to a local store clerk here whose from Kuwait. He says the cops there are rich. They all drive Lamborghini's, Porche's and Ferrari's....and they don't do squat.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I saw the same thing when I'd go to Mexico, bass fishing. They'd stop us on the road, ask where we were going, I'd ask if there was a road tax, it was always 10 bucks, and we'd proceed.
> 
> Sounds like you have a really neat place. Hope you really enjoy it.
> 
> DFrost



I know Mexico very well. There is corruption here but you don't have to worry about getting locked up and having the key thrown away.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

What made you pick that country to live in? Post pics! I like "alternative lifestyles".

Are there any unusual breeds in the country?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> What made you pick that country to live in? Post pics! I like "alternative lifestyles".
> 
> Are there any unusual breeds in the country?


I've been promising photos FOREVER. Now that I'm retired I will get busy and figure out how to do it.

My wife is from Costa Rica. I vacationed here for a while before I met her. I lived here before. I love the people. I hate the socialistic often corrupt government. It is a democracy for many many years. It is a truly free country with little government regulation. 

The country is beautiful with about 7 different ecological zones and many national parks.

I have a love hate relationship with this country. The govt. owns practically all services. Try going to the bank and waiting two hours for something. Phones and internet service is primitive. I try to get my wife to do all that kind of stuff. The manana attitude is prevalent. No body rushes to do ANYTHING!

Oh yeah, the food sucks!

I really do dig it in many ways. You learn what is important in life. Family here is number one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> What made you pick that country to live in? Post pics! I like "alternative lifestyles".
> 
> Are there any unusual breeds in the country?


I forgot to answer your second question. There are mostly mutts here and many starving abandoned dogs in some areas. The people here don't feel the same about dogs as we do. Dogs are NEVER allowed into homes and people think I'm weird for letting my dogs in the house. A old dog here is 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee says: Oh yeah, the food sucks!


I have Hispanic in-laws (or outlaws depending on who you ask) at any rate, I love traditional, authentic Mexican food. Is it similar? I would think lots of tropical fruits etc. What are the meat dishes etc?

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Lee says: Oh yeah, the food sucks!
> 
> 
> I have Hispanic in-laws (or outlaws depending on who you ask) at any rate, I love traditional, authentic Mexican food. Is it similar? I would think lots of tropical fruits etc. What are the meat dishes etc?
> ...


I love Mexican food. This ain't real similar. I always tease the in-laws when I tell them there are thousands of Mexican restaurants world wide and not one Costa Rican restaurant outside of C.R.

The most popular national dish is rice and boiled chicken. Real original huh? I also tell my wife that I don't think they have taste buds down here. 

The beef is very tough and lean. Pork and chicken are fine. Tons of great fruits and veggies are plentiful, cheap or free. I have mango, bananas, limes, oranges, those nuts from Hawaii (I can't remember the name right now) and chile pepper bushes in my yard.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds awesome. Life off of the ****** trail would suit me just fine. 

Do you accept visitors ? 8)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I love Mexican food. This ain't real similar. I always tease the in-laws when I tell them there are thousands of Mexican restaurants world wide and not one Costa Rican restaurant outside of C.R.
> 
> The most popular national dish is rice and boiled chicken. .



The rice I could handle. I"m not a big fan of chicken, let alone boiled chicken, ha ha. Interesting. I fancy myself a bit of a traveler, however I've never been to Costa Rica. Perhaps someday.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sounds awesome. Life off of the ****** trail would suit me just fine.
> 
> Do you accept visitors ? 8)


This is off the charts of even the way most Costa Ricans get to live, Jennifer. So many now are involved with tourist trade. This is all agriculture, dairy and cattle. Coffee plants are all over these mountains. When they need pork or beef it gets killed and butchered right across the street. The guts get tossed in the field and the dogs and vultures have a great meal too.

My wife is back and forth to the US because we stilll have kids in school there. I have the youngest 8 year old here with me being home schooled. She is also taking care of the businesses at the beach.

I have room here most of the time. Come on down! :razz:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Lee,

I am glad you finally got back to us. 

If your beef is tough try soaking it in Pineapple juice for a couple hours(it makes it super tender). Just rinse it off when your ready to cook and the sweetness will disappear.

If you send me your address I will do my best to send you some large containers of basic spices (I rep a huge spice line).

Julie


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

good to hear from you Lee- glad all worked out for you and yours. Sounds like we all need to really appreciate all we have- wish you well!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> I am glad you finally got back to us.
> 
> ...


I like the pineapple idea. I never knew about that.  Thanks for the kind offer. My wife brings down spices from the US. Addresses here don't exist. You pick out a landmark like a church and tell how many meters in some direction you are from the landmark. There is no mail delivery. You have to go to the post office 12 kilometers away to pick up letters or packages. Anything over 4 pounds goes 50 kilometers farther away into customs for tax. Customs steals anything that looks interesting. I sent beef jerky 3 times to someone when I was in the US that never arrived. :-({|=


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> good to hear from you Lee- glad all worked out for you and yours. Sounds like we all need to really appreciate all we have- wish you well!


Thanks Mo! I try to help where I can. I never have a empty truck when heading to a major town. The only other mode of transportation for the locals is a bone jarring crowded bus ride on the local school bus.

I've delivered people to emergency wards in hospitals more than a few times. Motorcycles are big means of transportation here. They are relatively affordable, don't eat a lot of gas and they can fix them. I often see mother, father and 2 young kids all on one bike with no helmets of course.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds fascinating. I'd love to see pictures.

Hey! My Ankle Biter status went away! Maybe I'll retreat into lurk mode now HA!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Sounds fascinating. I'd love to see pictures.
> 
> Hey! My Ankle Biter status went away! Maybe I'll retreat into lurk mode now HA!


I will start snapping photos tomorrow. Somebody needs to help me post them here. I'm computer handicapped.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I like the pineapple idea. I never knew about that.


I wondered how our favorite expat was doing! :smile: Pineapple juice has an enzyme in it called papain that's also found in meat tenderizer. Supposedly it's another possible solution to dogs who eat poop.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I wondered how our favorite expat was doing! :smile: Pineapple juice has an enzyme in it called papain that's also found in meat tenderizer. Supposedly it's another possible solution to dogs who eat poop.


Well I learned something new. Pineapples are a big export here and dirt cheap. I can't wait to try it. \\/


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious, are there any criminal activity or organized crime in your area or close to you?

Ive never been to South America but I know some other places like Thailand, if you are the only guy on the block with a satelite, cable tv, and a new truck you'd better have full time security.

Just wondering if there is any such threat?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

If you guys have papayas you can also use the skin in the marinade then remove before cooking the beef. Its also a natural tenderizer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Just curious, are there any criminal activity or organized crime in your area or close to you?
> 
> Ive never been to South America but I know some other places like Thailand, if you are the only guy on the block with a satelite, cable tv, and a new truck you'd better have full time security.
> 
> Just wondering if there is any such threat?


I don't have to lock doors where I live. In most areas of Costa Rica there are the same problems you describe in Thailand. People don't leave their homes unattended. 

There is not much in the way of organized crime but lots of theft in many areas, particularly cities, beach areas and ****** enclaves. There you need every possible protection. I have 2 car alarm systems which include a GPS locator. I have padlocks on the spare tire and trailer hitch. You always park where you can see the car in those bad areas.

In the smaller rural areas it is a different story.

The town where I live is crime free. Everybody immediately spots any stranger and they are watched very closely. To be honest I have not seen a stranger in town in a month.

This is the safest place I ever lived. Women and young girls walk the streets, sometimes late at night with no fear. Nobody can even remember the last burglary. My lawn mower and washing machine are on the back patio. I leave often for a couple of days with no issues.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> If you guys have papayas you can also use the skin in the marinade then remove before cooking the beef. Its also a natural tenderizer.


We have them! Another great tip.


----------

